# Computerladensuche Raum München



## Joe_87 (16. Februar 2014)

*Computerladensuche Raum München*

Hiho liebe Community,

wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thread hier. Da ich aus KA komme und den Arlt dort sehr lieb gewonnen habe, die aber leider keine Filiale in München besitzen, wollte ich fragen ob es einen vergleichbaren (außer Conrad) Händler im Raum München gibt.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Lee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Das gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer.

Bauers (mein Lieblingsgeschäft) https://www.bauers.com/
Schwanthaler Computer Schwanthaler Computer Shop
KM Computer K&M Computer München | K&M Computer Shop

Ansonsten einfach einmal vom Hauptbahnhof die Schillerstraße entlang gehen, da sind reihenweise Computerläden.


----------



## Rollmops (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

NB-computer gibts da noch. Schwanthaler ecke Schillerstraße


----------



## Robstar85 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Notebooksbilliger.de 

kenne zwar die Filiale in München nicht, aber bei der in Sarstedt(Hannover) kauf ich gerne. Top Laden.


----------



## Joe_87 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Wie siehtsn da mitm Preis/Leistung/Service aus?


----------



## Lee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Die Preise schaust du auf den jeweiligen Websites nach, häufig kaum teurer als bei Hardwareversand und co.
Zum Service kann ich dir nur sagen, dass Bauers vor einigen Jahren, als ich noch in München gelebt habe, richtig gut war.


----------



## Yellowbear (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*



Rollmops schrieb:


> NB-computer gibts da noch. Schwanthaler ecke Schillerstraße


 
Nope, leider nicht mehr. Die mussten Ende letzten Jahres zumachen.


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Schwanthaler Computer - oder eine der anderen Buden im "Silicon Valley"


----------



## Joe_87 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Jaa bin letztens mal durchgelaufen, Bauers und Schwanthaler hat im vergleich zu Arlt weniger Auswahl und wie ich finde ein schlechteren Service. Wobei ich von meinem Laden in KA schon verwöhnt bin 

Andere habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, weil nicht vorbeigekommen. Aber von den Kommentaren her, denke ich führt glaube ich kein Weg an Bauers oder Schwanthaler vorbei. Oder hat jemand nochn Geheimtipp für München?


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

PC Spezialist kenn den nur an der Wasserburgerlandstr. 

Service ist Top.


----------



## Joe_87 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Ich hoffe das Arlt irgendwannmal wieder ein Laden öffnet.... Wer hatn Erfahrung mit dem Versand von solchen empfindlichen Artikel gemacht bei Arlt, Hardwareversand, caseking?


----------



## Yellowbear (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*



Joe_87 schrieb:


> Jaa bin letztens mal durchgelaufen, Bauers und Schwanthaler hat im vergleich zu Arlt weniger Auswahl


 
Bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Fan von denen, aber Schwanthaler ist ja hauptsächlich auf das Abholen von Online bestellten Artikeln ausgelegt. Kann also sein, dass du den Großteil der Lagerbestände gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hast. Am besten mal mit dem Angebot auf deren Webseite vergleichen.


----------



## Joe_87 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*



Yellowbear schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt auch kein Fan von denen, aber Schwanthaler ist ja hauptsächlich auf das Abholen von Online bestellten Artikeln ausgelegt. Kann also sein, dass du den Großteil der Lagerbestände gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hast. Am besten mal mit dem Angebot auf deren Webseite vergleichen.



Hab grad geschaut, leider haben die auch Online weniger Auswahl als die anderen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie steht ihr zu den Onlinehändler Hardwareversand, Arlt und Caseking?


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Hab im Jan.das erstemal bei Hardwareversand bestellt und hatte auch ein bissel bammel um meine Kohle usw.grad weil´s das Geld meiner neuen Evga GTX 780 Sc war.

Kaum Bezahlt und schon war die bei mir.

Über jeden schritt was die Bestellte ware macht wird man informiert besser gehts nicht.

Zum weitern Service kann ich zum Glück noch nix sagen.


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Hab im Jan.das erstemal bei Hardwareversand bestellt und hatte auch ein bissel bammel um meine Kohle usw.grad weil´s das Geld meiner neuen Evga GTX 780 Sc war.


 
Ich hab mal bei denen eine Grafikkarte im Angebot bestellt und eine Woche später erfahren, dass sie die Karte nicht liefern können. Seitdem sind die für mich gestorben.


----------



## Joe_87 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

Ich sehe shcon, es is egal wo du hingehst.... sind irgendwie alle gleich.

Ohh wenn es dann Probleme gibt musste halt durch... -.-


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Computerladensuche Raum München*

No Risk No Fun 

Meine GaKa war nicht im Angebot des war vlt der kleine feine Unterschied 

Litec ( Schwanthaler ) ist mir grad noch eingefall´n keine ahnung ob´s den noch gibt,damals war das der beste P/L  Pc-Shop in Muc.


----------

